# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  κατασκευη ηχειων

## IOANNIS

μιας και δεν εχω καλα ηχεια, ειπα να ασχοληθω λιγο με καμια τετοια κατασκευη, και να αφησω για λιγο τους ενισχυτες. 
αποφασισα λοιπον να φτιαξω τα παρακατω ηχεια για πειραματισμο..
http://www.audiocomponents.nl/speake...erence_eng.htm( reference monitor SE)
πρωτη φορα ασχολουμε με κατασκευες ηχειων, αρα μην με βαρατε αμα δεν τα καταφερνω και πολυ καλα....  :Unsure: 
οι μ/ς ειναι για να πιεζουνε τα ξυλα......  :Rolleyes:

----------


## costas81

..μπράβο πολλή ωραία η δουλειά μέχρι τώρα..!!...ελπίζω για την σύνδεση των ξύλων να έχεις χρισιμοποιήσει ξύλινες καβίλιες....δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις καβιλιέρα...με ένα λεπτό κομμάτι από mdf, ένα καλοακονισμένο κρητικό μαχαίρι και σκάλισμα σε λίγη ώρα είναι έτοιμες.....είναι σημαντικό να χρησιμοποιήσεις όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα μεταλλικά αντικείμενα (βίδες) στην κατασκευή σου..επίσης ξυλόκολλα παντού...να μην αφήσεις κενά στις συνδέσεις και σφυρίζουν οι καμπίνες...πες μας λίγο τι μεγάφωνα θα βάλεις, τι crossover, τι σωλήνα bass reflex θα χρησιμοποιήσεις...πως επέλεξες το μήκος...γενικά σωλήνες μεγάλου μήκους θα σου δώσουν σφιχτό μπάσο, με πιο κοντές θα έχεις χαλαρό μπάσο....και να μην ξεχάσω...δεν είναι κακό όταν τελειώσεις την καμπίνα να τρίψεις τις ακμές λίγο για να μην ακτινοβολούν σαν ζώνες Fresnel στις υψηλές συχνότητες...(ή κάτι τέτοιο)...

----------


## luhe98922

Ψήθηκες και έστησες ολόκληρα ηχεία μεσα σε 3 μερες...  :Smile:  Αυτά είναι!... Εγώ πάντως θα φτιάξω αυτά εδώ για tweeterακια όπως σου είπα... Ψήσου κ εσυ  :Rolleyes:  http://www.plasmatweeter.de/eng_plasma.htm

Πόσων δρόμων??

----------


## VasilisL

Μπραβο Γιαννη!! :Thumbup:

----------


## 167vasgio

μπράβο Γιάννη για το κουράγιο και το μεράκι σου.,.να μας δώσεις και video όταν τα τελειώσεις να τα ακούσουμε

----------


## Thanos10

Ωραιος ο Γιαννης οπως παντα, τι μεγαφωνα θα βαλεις.

----------


## KOKAR

Γιάννη εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Κώστα ( Costas81) όσο αφορά τις καβιλιες.
Και να κάνω και μια παρατήρηση.
Αντί να βάζεις τους Μ/Τ για βάρος ειναι προτιμότερο να τα σφίγγεις με ιμάντα
η με σφιγκτήρες

----------


## IOANNIS

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια, και για τις συμβουλες!!!  :Smile: 
πρωτη φορα φτιαχνω ηχεια, και καθε βοηθεια και αποψη, ειναι παντα ευπροσδεκτη!!!!
σωλήνα bass reflex, εβαλα κοντο. τα μεγαφωνα αυτα που χρειαζονται κανονικα, ειναι πολυ ακριβα, με αποτελεσμα θα κανω μερικες δοκιμες με καποια αλλα μεγαφωνα, και θα δουμε τελικα που θα καταληξω.....
τωρα οσο αφορα τα crossover, θα φτιαξω αυτα που δινει η εταιρεια. το δυσκολο ειναι να φτιαξω τα πηνια του crossover, αλλα αμα θελουμε τα παντα καταφερνουμε!!!  :Wink: 
και μερικες ακομα φωτο απο την μεχρι τωρα κατασκευη!!!

----------


## luhe98922

Νόμιζα οτι τα 3 δρόμων θεωρούνταν Hi-Fi... Τέσπα αν θες πηνιόμετρο μπορώ να σου δανείσω το δικό μου ( μετράει μέχρι 20Η) αν και από όσο διάβασα τα post σου υποθέτω οτι έχεις... :Smile: .
Βγήκαν (εμφανισιακά) πολύ ωραία! με τι τα έβαψες?? spray, πιστολι, πινελο??

----------


## IOANNIS

> Νόμιζα οτι τα 3 δρόμων θεωρούνταν Hi-Fi... Τέσπα αν θες πηνιόμετρο μπορώ να σου δανείσω το δικό μου ( μετράει μέχρι 20Η) αν και από όσο διάβασα τα post σου υποθέτω οτι έχεις....
> Βγήκαν (εμφανισιακά) πολύ ωραία! με τι τα έβαψες?? spray, πιστολι, πινελο??



φιλε λουκα, αμα εχεις πηνιομετρο με σωνεις!!!!  :Lol:  εγω δεν εχω....
τα ηχεια τα εβαψα με πινελο!!  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ σημερα σε ειδα στο κεντρο. σου κορναρα με το αμαξι αλλα εσυ δεν με ειδες!!!

----------


## luhe98922

δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο αφηρημένος είμαι στο δρόμο... ίσα-ίσα που δεν με πατάνε πολλές φορές.... (είναι αυτό που λένε με φάγαν τα κυκλώματα) για το πολύμετρο αν θες μπορούμε να βρεθούμε να στο δώσω αυριο και να πάμε να πάρουμε και εκείνους τους πυκνωτές....

----------


## IOANNIS

> δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο αφηρημένος είμαι στο δρόμο... ίσα-ίσα που δεν με πατάνε πολλές φορές.... (είναι αυτό που λένε με φάγαν τα κυκλώματα) για το πολύμετρο αν θες μπορούμε να βρεθούμε να στο δώσω αυριο και να πάμε να πάρουμε και εκείνους τους πυκνωτές....



ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
οποτε θελεις αυριο μπορουμε να παμε. θα σε παρω τηλ το μεσημερακι να συνενοηθουμε!  :Wink:

----------


## luhe98922

με φοιτητική ορολογία το μεσημεράκι, υπόψιν... :Laugh:  :Laugh:  σήμερα δν ξέρω τι ώρα θα είμαι σπίτι :Rolleyes: .. Αλλά ΟΚ κατά τις 4 αύριο ξύπνιος θα είμαι. αν δεν κοιμάσαι τα μεσημέρια χτύπα τηλ/sms

----------


## costas81

ηχοαπορρογητικό θα βάλεις...???...μάλλον χρειάζεται μιας και είναι καμπίνα bass reflex...ακρυλική βάτα ή μαλακό αφρολέξ.....πολύ καλό το βάψιμο..σου πέτυχε!!!!....

----------


## IOANNIS

> ηχοαπορρογητικό θα βάλεις...???...μάλλον χρειάζεται μιας και είναι καμπίνα bass reflex...ακρυλική βάτα ή μαλακό αφρολέξ.....πολύ καλό το βάψιμο..σου πέτυχε!!!!....



δεν βρισκω ακρυλικη βατα....  :Sad:  αλλα βρηκα μονο μαλακο ασπρο αφρολεξ(σαν αυτο που βαζουνε στα καθισματα). τι λετε κανει η οχι??????

----------


## luhe98922

Κάνει ότι πρέπει αυτό το υλικό που γεμίζουνε τα μαξιλάρια...

----------


## Antonis12

Είχα πάρει παλιά από τό πράκτικερ.Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει νά έχει.

----------


## KOKAR

μπορείς να βάλεις ρικοφον , αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις τότε μπορείς να
βάλεις αυγοθήκες.

----------


## costas81

> μπορείς να βάλεις ρικοφον , αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις τότε μπορείς να
> βάλεις αυγοθήκες.



 
σωστός!!....το ρικοφον είναι το πιο κατάλληλο υλικό...αλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βρεθεί....

----------


## KOKAR

Κωστα για αυτο ειπα αυγοθηκες, εαν βαλεις και ενα λεπτο στρώμα
πετροβαμβακα και απο πάνω τις αυγοθήκες προσεγγίζεις κατά πολύ
το ρικοφον .

----------


## sv9gph

Δυσκολο πραμα η κατασκευη ηχειου.....εκατονταδες οι παραμετροι που πρεπει να ληφθουν οστε να πεξει στην καλητερη περηπτωση σωστα....Ειχα φτιαξει παλιοτερα ηχεια με οκταιντζο γουφερ tonsil αν θυμαμαι καλα και τουιτερ υφασματινο μιας ιντζας η καμπηνα μπασ ρεφλεξ  35 λιτρα περιπου.το αποτελεσμα ηταν για πολες κλοτσιες..εβαζα πριμα και τα μπασα του ενησχητη στο μεγιστο και λαουτνες για να ακουσω τον υποτηθεμενο τελιο ηχο στη θεσησου θα εψαχνα στα μεταχειρησμενα γνοστοσμου πηρε με 1200 εβρα Β&W 802 SERIES 3...Ρηξε καμια ματια στα μεταχειρησμενα πριν σου βγουν αυτα που φτιαχνεις πιο ακρηβα απο ενα  καλο ζευγαρι επωνημον ηχειων... :Smile: την εχω πατησει και δεν θα παρετρινα κανενα να κανει μια τετοια κατασκευη

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον μερικα νεα......μου εδωσε το πολυμετρο ο λουκας, και εφτιαξα τα πηνια, και το αποτελεσμα... με πηνιο 1,2mH και ενα 2.2mH. με το δευτερο ακουγετε πολυ τελεια ο ηχος για τα αυτια μου!!!  :Smile: 

διορθωσα το μυνημα, γιατι ειχα συνδεση λαθος το ηχειο του μπασου στο φιλτρο!!!

----------


## IOANNIS

> Ψήθηκες και έστησες ολόκληρα ηχεία μεσα σε 3 μερες...  Αυτά είναι!... Εγώ πάντως θα φτιάξω αυτά εδώ για tweeterακια όπως σου είπα... Ψήσου κ εσυ  http://www.plasmatweeter.de/eng_plasma.htm
> 
> Πόσων δρόμων??



εκατσα και διαβασα προσεχτικα την παραπανω σελιδα!!!
φιλε λουκα, φωτιες μου αναβεις.... ψηνομαι να ξεκινησω να το φτιαξω....  :Lol:

----------


## luhe98922

Στο είπα οτι με τα κατάλληλα πηνία θα έπαιζε ωραία... (και πιστεύω οτι παρά τον εκνευρισμό σου το ήξερες κ εσυ) Τώρα το λάθος δεν το προέβλεψα :Smile: ... Όσον αφορά τα tweeters εγώ περιμένω να αγοράσω τις P/EL519 και να το δρομολογήσω. Αν θες πάμε παράλληλα :Biggrin: .

----------


## IOANNIS

> Στο είπα οτι με τα κατάλληλα πηνία θα έπαιζε ωραία... (και πιστεύω οτι παρά τον εκνευρισμό σου το ήξερες κ εσυ) Τώρα το λάθος δεν το προέβλεψα... Όσον αφορά τα tweeters εγώ περιμένω να αγοράσω τις P/EL519 και να το δρομολογήσω. Αν θες πάμε παράλληλα.



εχω να σου δωσω αμα θελεις PL519, και ετσι το ξεκιναμε μαζι!!! :Lol: 
το κεραμικο σωμα που θα τυλιξουμε τις σπειρες, και το rf πηνιο 100uH / 1Ampere που θα το βρουμε???

----------


## jim.ni

Παιδιά όλα τα υλικά που αναφέρετε και ιδικά οι αυγοθήκες ΔΕΝ κάνουν απολύτως τίποτα!!!! Αυτά από site με ηχολήπτες και ιδικούς στην μόνωση.
Αυτοί χρησιμοποιούν πετροβάμβακα αν θυμάμαι καλά. Υπάρχουν μερικές τέτοιες συζητήσεις στο noiz.gr.  

για υλικά ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ  http://www.thomann.de/gr/cat_GK_stak.html

μερικά  από το noiz (αν θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση ή ανταγωνισμός ή οτι άλλο παρακαλώ να διαγραφούν)
http://www.noiz.gr/index.php?topic=11575.0
http://www.noiz.gr/index.php?topic=170718.0
http://www.noiz.gr/index.php?topic=165391.0

Σημ. το γνωρίζω ότι είναι λίγο άσχετα με το θέμα άλλα όποιος έχει όρεξη να τα διαβάσει (αυτά και άλλα πολλά) θα μάθει πολλά για τα υλικά, την απορρόφηση και την αντανάκλαση του ήχου.

----------


## luhe98922

όσον αφορά τα πηνιάκια 100μΗ έχω ακριβώς ίδια ξεπατωμένα από πλακέτα εργαστηριακού UPS ξέρεις εσύ από που... :Rolleyes:  Το κεραμεικό ............. e-bay ισως............ θα ρωτήσω κ έναν γνωστό ραδιοερασιτέχνη στη λάρισα (χρησιμοποιούνται για μονωτές).... Κάπου θα βρούμε μη σκας :Smile:

----------


## luhe98922

Ουσιαστικά τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω χρειαζόμαστε κάτι ηλεκτρικά μονωτικο που να τα πάει καλά με σχετικά ψηλές θερμοκρασίες (άρα όχι δυστυχώς τεφλόν) και να έχει διάμετρο περίπου 35mm

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε λουκα, ανυπομονω να ξεκινησουμε!!!!  :Lol:  και εγω σκεφτομαι τι αλλο μπορουμε να βαλουμε, εκτος απο κεραμικο.. λες να ειναι πολυ μεγαλη η θερμοκρασια που αναπτυσσεται γυρω απο το κεραμικο σωμα????
φιλε δημητρη, τελικα πολυ μπερδεμα το ντυσιμο του ηχειου εσωτερικα...  :Unsure:

----------


## costis29

και εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι αυγοθήκες κάναν καλή δουλειά  :Blink: 
Φυσικά το ρικοφόν είναι πολύ καλύτερο και από ebay το βρίσκεις σχετικά εύκολα.

----------


## luhe98922

κοίτα η θερμοκρασία του σπινθήρα θα είναι μερικές χιλιάδες βαθμοί κελσίου (ναι). Οπότε επειδή το σύρμα είναι καλός αγωγός της θερμοκρασίας θα ζεσταίνεται αρκετά γρήγορα όλο το πηνιάκι... αν το φτιάχναμε για display λίγων λεπτών θα μπορούσαμε να τη σκαπουλάρουμε με PVC τούμπο, αλλά η λογική είναι να μπορει να παιζει ώρα... Και τώρα που το θυμάμαι έχω δει στο εργαστήριο κεραμεικό σωλήνα περίπου στις διαστάσεις που θέλουμε που τον τυλίγουν με σύρμα χρωμονικελίνης και τον χρησιμοποιούν για θερμαντικό στοιχείο... Θα ρωτήσω που τον βρήκαν και πως τον κόβουν...

----------


## h@ris

Πολύ ωραία όλα μέχρι στιγμής Γιάννη! Μόλις είδα το ποστ και περιμένω πως και πως το τελικό αποτέλεσμα!  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον σημερα βρηκα βατα και αγορασα, και εντυσα το ηχειο. τον καλυτερα ακουστικα ηχο τον πηρα με παχος βατας 4,5cm, σε ολα τα τοιχωματα του ηχειου εσωτερικα.
tweeter εβαλα τις sica
http://www.sica.it/pdf_ftp/Z009220.pdf
ενω woofer της unitron, που το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι αυτο που χρειαζεται κανονικα, αλλα με βαση τις απαιτησεις μου, εμεινα απολυτα ικανοποιημενος!
τωρα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να κατσω να φτιαξω βασεις, για να μπουν τα ηχεια απανω..... και βαριεμαι......

----------


## sakis

καλο θα ηταν να προσεχουμε τι γραφουμε γιατι μας διαβαζουν και αλλοι .....

το ρικοφον για παραδειγμα δεν ειναι ηχομονωτικο αλλα ηχοαποροφητικο και αρα δεν κανει για μονωση μεσα σε ηχειο 

πετροβαμβακας, βαττα, και απλος υαλοβαμβακας ειναι μια χαρα 

σε ενα κροσσοβερ παιζει μεγαλο ρολο με τι τροπο ειναι φτιαγμενα τα πηνια .....

το να τυλιγουμε πηνια και μετασχηματιστες στο χερι ειναι πολυ κακη πρακτικη .

Ο λογος : 

σωστα μεχρι εδω εχεις μετρησει την αυτεπαγωγη του πηνιου σου και σωστα εβαλες την τιμη που ταιριαζει καλυτερα στο αυτι και στο ηχειο σου .... ομως το οργανο για να βρει την αυτεπαγωγη χρησιμοποιει μια συχνοτητα ....στην πραξη σε ενα ηχειο θα περασουν παρα πολλες συχνοτητες αρα το πηνιο σου που ειναι τυλιγμενο στο χερι ενω μεν μπορει να εχει μια Α αυτεπαγωγη στην Α συχνοτητα αλλα αλλη συμπεριφορα σε καποια αλλη συχνοτητα 

Με λιγα λογια η αποκριση ενος ηχειου και η γενικοτερη συμπεριφορα θα ειναι διαφορετικη απο ηχειο σε ηχειο απο την στιγμη που τα πηνια ειναι τυλιγμενα στο χερι ....

αυτα ....

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε σακη, εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτα που λες. τα πηνια τα τυλιξα στο χερι γιατι πατατηρησα σε καποια αλλα φιλτρα του εμποριου, οτι τα πηνια δεν ηταν τυλιγμενα σπειρα διπλα σε σπειρα αλλα ανακατα.....(δεν μιλαμε για ακριβα φιλτρα αλλα για φιλτρα της ταξης τον 20-30 ευρω) 
παντος σαν πρωτη εμπειρια, μου αρεσουν οπως ακουγονται....ως
τωρα με οσα παρατηρησα απο την πρωτη μου κατασκευη, εχω να πω τα εξης...
οποιος παρει την αποφαση να φτιαξει ηχεια, πρεπει πρωτα να το ψαξει παρα πολυ, και επισεις να κατσει να διαβασει ενα σωρο πραγματα.
δευτερον... αν κατσει να κατασκευασει ηχειο καποιας εταιρειας, να χρησιμοποιηση ακριβως τα υλικα που δινει η εταιρεια(τυπο ηχειων, φιλτρα, κτλ). αν αλλαξουμε κατι απο τα παραπανω αλλαζουν ολα στον ηχο.
το λεω αυτο επειδη ετυχε να εχω 4 διαφορετικα woofer στα χερια μου, και με πειραματα που εκανα στην ιδια καμπινα και με τα ιδια φιλτρα, και τα 4 επαιζαν διαφορετικα.

τα crossover που χρησιμοποιησα εγω, ειναι τα παρακατω.

----------


## sakis

ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ !!!

οπως ειδες και παραμικρη λεπτομερεια κανει αρκετα μεγαλη διαφορα .....

----------


## KOKAR

Σακη , η ΜΤΖ Audio ( και όχι μόνο αυτή ) χρησιμοποιεί στις καμπίνες της και ρικοφον... 

http://www.diyaudio.gr/oldnimiel.htm

----------


## sakis

κωστα κατα καιρους διαφοροι χρησιμοποιουν οτι φανταστεις οπως αβγοθηκες  ( **##???!%)  δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και το καλυτερο .

η αληθεια ομως ειναι οτι σε καποιες ειδικες καμπινες  μπορει να βρεις απιστευτα πραγματα οπως αφρολεξ  η αλλα ευγενη υλικα 

Αν κατα την γνωμη του ποιητη παιζει καλυτερα τοτε κανενα προβλημα απο μενα ...

η πεπατημενη παντως λεει βατα , υαλοβαμβακα . η βατα απο στρωμα κλπ κλπ

----------


## KOKAR

Σάκη η *ΜΤΖ Audio* και συγκεκριμένα ο Μανόλης Τζωρτζακης είναι γνωστός
στον χώρο των Audio για τις σωστές και ποιοτικές κατασκευές του.....

----------


## VasilisL

Συμφωνω με τον Κωστα εξ ιδιας πειρας.

----------

